# Sizing for the Windsor Clockwork



## dgn (Mar 18, 2010)

I am in the process of buying a new bike, my first single-speed. I've read quite a bit already and have decided that for my budget, it's best to go with the Windsor Clockwork from BD. I am aware that some forum members will frown on this, but this is not why I am posting.

I am having a really hard time deciding whether to get the 58cm or the 61cm, so I'd like to ask that any members who got that same bike give me their impressions of its sizing. 

For some more details:
I am 6'2" and my inseam is 34.5 -ish or 34-ish. I know it seems silly, but I am never sure whether I am measuring it right, so I can't tell you which one of the two it is. If it's any help, most of my pants are 34s... but not all; pants sizing is apparently unreliable. 

According to the sizing chart on BD, the 58cm and 61cm frames have standover heights of 32" and 33.5" respectively. So, it looks like the 58cm would be better, but I am not 100% sure. The BD sizing guidelines suggest that I should actually go with the 61cm since it fits people from 6'2" to 6'4". 

It seems that in this case, my inseam measurement and the geometry of the bike will be important. And since I can't be sure I've measured my inseam correctly, I am asking for people who have that bike to tell me about their experience and/or advice so I can make a better decision.

I think that even if I ask to be measured at a bikeshop, or try a bicycle there, the actual Clockwork geometry would still be more important. For example, I found the below thread, where if you look towards the bottom, you'll see some people saying that the frame for the Windsor is bigger than what you would normally expect from the size given on BD:
http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-527273.html
(sorry to be linking to another forum, but this is the only useful thread I've found so far).

I know I am overthinking this, but I don't know which one to get and that's that. Please, help!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Forget standover as a method of bike fit....based on your info, I'd go with a 61cm


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

call bikesdirect


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Agree with both Dave and FTF.

I'm 6'2 and like a 59-60cm top tube.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Forget standover as a method of bike fit....based on your info, I'd go with a 61cm


Effective top tube length is the most important factor for getting a good fit. I agree with Dave.


----------



## dgn (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your responses so far. I have sent bikesdirect an email about this and waiting on a response, but judging from the responses here and some other online discussions I've seen, I will get the 61cm, unless the bikesdirect folks suggest otherwise. I'll update the thread with some impressions once I've tried the bike. Thanks!


----------

